# Back in a TT !!



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there,
Was a regular on this forum a few years back with a remapped TT TDI Mk2 Sline.
Loved the car in all its Scuba Blue gory, but the lure of something quicker and more modern inside lead me into a new Audi S3
Been in this Estoril Blue S3 hatch for jut under 18 months and although a lovely car and very rapid, it just doesn't give me that special feeling that i had from my TT..it is after all a hatchback and not a sports coupe.
I have been looking at BMW 4 series, Porsche Cayman/Boxsters, Audi TT and Audi TTS&#8230;.i just love the look and style of the new TT's and was stunningly impressed at an Audi sports showcase event in the new TTS (and i drove the new RS3..sounds epic but exactly the same inside as my S3)
Weighing up purchase price, running costs and daily drive usability i have decided on a TTS..it truly does look and feel like a proper sports car this time

My dealer has got me a brand new in stock TTS in the following spec:
Sepang Blue
S-Tronic
Tech Pack with Audi Connect
Comfort & Sound Pack
Cruise Control
Privacy Glass
Red Brake Calipers

£45,045 on the road RRP

With a bit of haggling I have managed to secure the car for £40500..so 10% discount. Thought that was quite good considering I can collect next week and don't have to wait, thus reducing trade in on the S3 (Depreciation killed me as it is)

Whats your thoughts on this? Car looks absolutely stunning in Sepang with red callipers and the blacked out rear window makes it look even more aggresive.
Let hope it worth the additional £100 a month over my S3 lol


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice spec, Sepang is one of the hot colours for the TTS.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

From all accounts, sounds like a wise move not to go for the RS3. The new TTS has been pretty well received and you got yourself a great deal on a great colour. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Difficult to accurately work out exactly the discount when you've a p/x - Too easy to lowball on the trade in....


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

SpudZ said:


> Difficult to accurately work out exactly the discount when you've a p/x - Too easy to lowball on the trade in....


The dealers can't pull the wool over my eyes although they did try lol
Price of car is £40500 with 10% discount RRP £45045
WBAC value on my car without them seeing it was £22400 [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Dealer said £23000
I got £23600 as detailed on paper work after more haggling [smiley=deal2.gif] 
PCP worked out as £9200 deposit, 48 months on £10k per year at £384 with a balloon of around £19k with GAP included.

Hopefully that all seems like a good deal


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

As long as you're happy, that's the main thing. They can adjust the interest rate on the pcp and then tweak the other figures accordingly, but monthly payment should stay the same, which is what it comes down to really.

Edit... And congrats on the car!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, enjoy the car, that's the main thing!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like you did your homework first so if you're happy its probably a good deal. Top spec and colour.


----------



## AudiTeeTee (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all,

That sounds like a good deal. I bought a TTS with £15k deposit and some car wow discounts which took it to about £46k and a trade in mark two coupe which they have valued at £18k which is about right (about £1k higher than on autotrader) and i am on the "usual" interest rate but monthly payments are £550 over 4 years... the car is still being built, not in prep mode yet but not sure if i got good deal or not :?:


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

sounds like you got a good deal , great spec , that would be my choice for a TTS


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I felt the same about the rs3 just too boring to sit inside.

As long as you are happy with your deal that all that matters.

Pics! 8)


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

Pics will of course follow after collecting the car on Thursday at 11am..providing its not raining !! lol
Last 2 car collection days has absolutely p****d it down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

AudiTeeTee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That sounds like a good deal. I bought a TTS with £15k deposit and some car wow discounts which took it to about £46k and a trade in mark two coupe which they have valued at £18k which is about right (about £1k higher than on autotrader) and i am on the "usual" interest rate but monthly payments are £550 over 4 years... the car is still being built, not in prep mode yet but not sure if i got good deal or not :?:


£15k deposit and still £550 per month ???!!  WTF


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

AudiTeeTee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That sounds like a good deal. I bought a TTS with £15k deposit and some car wow discounts which took it to about £46k and a trade in mark two coupe which they have valued at £18k which is about right (about £1k higher than on autotrader) and i am on the "usual" interest rate but monthly payments are £550 over 4 years... the car is still being built, not in prep mode yet but not sure if i got good deal or not :?:


PCP,Lease,HP ? You're going to have to be more specific if you want to know whether you've got a good deal or not.


----------



## AudiTeeTee (Sep 12, 2015)

leopard said:


> AudiTeeTee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thank you both. Actually, I had another look and realised I had made a mistake, it is not £550, it is £430 on 8000 miles pcp and with tire insurance, Gap and their minor damage protection included. Tire is an issue for me, I have had 3 replacements (all 3 with nails) in the last 12 months and it cost me £600 to replace them. Rural living, though one of them happened in Birmingham. Interest rate is 6.3 I think.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

AudiTeeTee said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > AudiTeeTee said:
> ...


All things considered you're about par for the course with your revised figures although less of a deposit would have been nicer,but if you're happy with the deal then great!

By the way,welcome to the forum


----------



## AudiTeeTee (Sep 12, 2015)

.[/quote]

All things considered you're about par for the course with your revised figures although less of a deposit would have been nicer,but if you're happy with the deal then great!

By the way,welcome to the forum [/quote]

Many thanks for this information. It is so hard to know how much is a good deal when there is a nice sounding discount (though reading here, people have had even more) and then the actual deal (the monthly commitments!). It is basically a 50k car and £430 a month with the freebies seems OK with a deposit like that, but I wasn't sure. Certainly £550 would have been another matter, I think..!


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

1 more day at work to go  then I pick up the TTS!!
Prob would have been more excited if coming from my Mk2 TT TDI, but as I am in a new S3 not too sure what the difference will be?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The engine and drive train are identical so that leaves the theatre of the inside which is not.

Let us know your thoughts on the differences once you've had time to acclimatise.

Hoping the pickup goes smoothly.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

Well...collected the car today and everything went smoothly, the car looked absolutely STUNNING all cleaned up.
I didn't opt for any dealer paint protection..too bloody expensive, but they did it any way for free so it will do for a year or so until I get it professional detailed, although might not bother as had dealer applied paint protection on S3 and couldn't really fault it.
The car looks so smart inside and out and I am buzzing, never ever got this feeling when I collected the S3......

So I got the paint protection for free plus a few other freebies such as TT mug, smart R8 pen and a wallet.
Nick White at Vindis Audi Peterborugh is such a top bloke who is really passionate about the cars he sells (S & RS) and I have dealt with him a few times. He got me a very good deal that I was happy with so top marks to him.

poodled home in comfort mode not going above 3.5k revs and above 70mph, although not to sure how long the running in period will be?

car tech is mind blowing and if I'm honest a little bit confusing,I'm sure I'll figure it out in the coming days but not had time yet to have a proper play.
on first impressions the B&O doesn't seem as good as the S3?, maybe the lack of sub woofer might have something to do with it...time will tell once I have a fiddle .

Car is parked up on my drive now as going out this evening , so want to take the TTS but i'd be a nervous wreck leaving it in a multi storey car park all evening so going in the missus Seat Leon!

Took a few pics of collection but have no idea how to load them onto this post via an iPad?????


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good to see all went well!

No doubt you'll get used to it in the next week or so and a sensible choice taking the wife's car out for the evening :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Nobody ever gave me a brownie!

Enjoy 8)


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Nor me!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice one.

You have almost identical spec to me. I picked up mine on Wednesday. The tech is confusing at first, but eventually gets easier to use.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

Took some pics with my iPhone to share


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Is picture 5 meant to be some sort of subliminal message from the dealer for the customer satisfaction survey... "Extremely Satisfied" :lol:


----------

